# Getting rid of cone snails fast!



## EQUINOX (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey guys,
I've been dealing with a 240L High Tech planted tank.
An algae issue is being handled and I think that the cone snails that have amazingly outgrew in population have been contributing to the problem.
Amongst other things, I think they are the ones leaving nasty scratches on plants like Anubias, maybe even tearing it apart slowly.
Cryptocorine also being dissolved-like as time passes..
What's the best and smartest way to get them out?
Solution I wish to leave as a last option:
1.	Chemical substances.
2.	Loach fish since I have an army of shrimps which tend to cleaning up the tank.
Thanks.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Place a glass bowl (or anything that will sink) in the tank with some wafers/pellets/food after lights out. With an hour or so you should be able to start grabbing out snails by the hand-ful (if your shrimp don't beat tehm to the food).


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

Pick them out as u see them. Few min a couple times a day. Turn the lights off for bout a half hour then back on and they should be on the glass where u can pick them out


----------



## EQUINOX (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the idaes!
Any other devious idaes..?


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

Clown Loach will wipe them out quickly.


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh, you didn't want clown loach.... sorry for not reading the first time! They do work though.


----------



## EQUINOX (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the reply anyway.
I do know that a certain Loach (can't remember which) supposedly avoid from eating shrimps..


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

what is a cone snail?


----------



## EQUINOX (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey armedbiggiet,
Here is a link for you: Malaysian Trumpet Snail - Melanoides tuberculata.

I have found the answer to my prayers in the form of another snail!
Helena "assassin" snail!!

Good luck for me trying to find it.

I am still hoping to hear original ideas of different traps for getting these buggers out.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Dec 16, 2007)

Assassin snails arent all that amazing at killing MTS, since MTS have a trapdoor as well as very thick shells and can hide in the substrate.

Also, I've never known MTS to eat live plants unless the plants were dying. At least, they never have in my tanks. I suppose anything is possible. I wouldnt blame your crypt melt on the snails, though.


----------



## EQUINOX (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey,
I also have Ram Horn Snails.
i think they cause some damage.

Also, i think that the slime these snails leave after them is like a welcome mat for algae.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

I know a guy that has assassin snails @ 4 bucks a pop, mgamer on aquariumadvice.com he is the only one I have seen selling these things. I can attest they do work great on MTS, there is a youtube video out there as well of them devouring MTS.

I have over 1k MTS in my tanks, my sand in my blackwater tank always moves and all the little ones are on top of the sand, I just use the net to scoop em out but the zuchini in the bottle trick works great too. 

I have 6 black kuhlis and I have on several occasions seen them picking off the MTS, they wait for them to stick their heads way out and then they clamp on, bypassing the trapdoor defense.


ramshorns I think eat live plants.

People sell these snails too.


----------

